# SCOTUS to hear Texas lawsuit filed against GA, MI, PN, and WI



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

(Title should be "PA" for Pennsylvania, not "PN")

Take 10 minutes, and read this: *The Texas Lawsuit Is On The Docket - The Supreme Court Will Determine The Fate Of The 2020 Election*

An excerpt:


> The U.S. Constitution gives the Supreme Court original jurisdiction over controversies between states, and so this is why this case did not need to be filed in a lower court first. But the Supreme Court is not obligated to hear any particular case, and many on the left initially thought that the Court would never actually agree to hear it.
> 
> Well, it was *put on the docket* just 12 hours after it was filed, and so it will be heard.
> 
> ...


This *could* be it, folks.
The allegations are provable. This case doesn't rely on hearsay or affidavits. The evidence is overwhelming and in plain sight.

Heed the warning:


> Needless to say, if the current election results in Georgia, Michigan, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin are overturned, the left will have a massive temper tantrum. Cities all over the nation would burn and we would see endless civil unrest for the foreseeable future.


*Be ready!*


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I also read that six other states are joining the lawsuit , I will try to find it and post.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"When all is said and done, more will be said than done"


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I posted this on another thread.
This guy explains the Texas lawsuit very well.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

My state of SC joined yesterday.. Its a start.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

We are really watching history being made here. The world is also watching.

Where I come from you always cheer for the home team!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Whether you believe or not, I have heard many Christian speakers say Trump will be going back in, and lots of troubles will follow.


Kauboy said:


> (Title should be "PA" for Pennsylvania, not "PN")
> 
> Take 10 minutes, and read this: *The Texas Lawsuit Is On The Docket - The Supreme Court Will Determine The Fate Of The 2020 Election*
> 
> ...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could be exactly what the country needs. Get rid of these socialist bastards and rid the country of the drain on our society.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

keith9365 said:


> Whether you believe or not, I have heard many Christian speakers say Trump will be going back in, and lots of troubles will follow.


If he overcomes this "soft coup" attempt then the Swamp will likely attempt more permanent measures. He'll need to take extra precautions and step up his security. He won't need to be as public (open air events) as he was during his first term. He can start concentrating on keeping one of his original promises which is "Drain The Swamp." That's probably one of the most important goals he should set for himself -- if, that is, he remains in office.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If Trump does not remain in office, I don't think that will keep him from going after the swamp.

In fact, it may intensify. I suspect Trump has made many friends in the intelligence community, both past and present.

In my opinion only....with the information he has been privy to, we may see a lot of "stuff" happening that does not have Trump's name on it.

I really do believe attempts at his life will increase also.

He is a danger to the New World Order.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My take and hope is Trump will completely drain the swamp and get re-elected at the same time, hence....September 12, 2018......


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd love for this to be true.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the arguments in the Texas suit are iron clad. Very simple violations of the US constitution as well as state constitution. 

If the SCOTUS does not rule in favor of the suit the we are in trouble. More than we thought.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln did arrest and Chief Justice of the Supreme Court , it can happen again.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Remember John Roberts change a word in Obama care to TAX. After those that passed the law said Clearly it was Not a Tax. Congress said if it had been a tax they would not pass it. Before he changed that word it was unconstitutional , when he took it on himself to change the word it became fully constitutional .
So what is to stop him from changing a few words this time.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Looking over his shoulder for the rest of his days on earth.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Dems have something on Roberts. He needs to man up and accept his fate, and be the sacrificial lamb for our country..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Remember John Roberts change a word in Obama care to TAX. After those that passed the law said Clearly it was Not a Tax. Congress said if it had been a tax they would not pass it. Before he changed that word it was unconstitutional , when he took it on himself to change the word it became fully constitutional .
> So what is to stop him from changing a few words this time.


I believe there are five others with their hand on that pen.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I believe there are five others with their hand on that pen.


Precisely!
The whole reason for Trump wanting ACB in there was to invalidate Roberts.
Thomas, Alito, Barrett, Kavanaugh, and Gorsuch. No need for Roberts anymore. He can fiddle with his pud in the corner for all I care. ACB has more balls than him.
Trump's picks were put to the firing squad and suffered the attacks from indignant fools calling thier character into question with absurdities.
Thomas was given the same treatment by Senator Biden himself.
Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I believe there are five others with their hand on that pen.


 John got away with it so can others. We will never see any change until we understand the system has failed. We must open our eyes and see the truth. There is no real justice in the courts. Only agendas. When enough understand that waiting for justice is a waste of time , change will come. Until then same old same old.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> John got away with it so can others. We will never see any change until we understand the system has failed. We must open our eyes and see the truth. There is no real justice in the courts. Only agendas. When enough understand that waiting for justice is a waste of time , change will come. Until then same old same old.


I believe the eyes are opening at a rapid rate right now.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

My heart says Go Go Go!
My brain says, nothing will come of this - I will not get my hopes up at all...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I believe the eyes are opening at a rapid rate right now.


I hope your right. I am dam tired of fighting only to be stopped before it finished.


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Precisely!
> The whole reason for Trump wanting ACB in there was to invalidate Roberts.
> Thomas, Alito, Barrett, Kavanaugh, and Gorsuch. No need for Roberts anymore. He can fiddle with his pud in the corner for all I care. ACB has more balls than him.
> Trump's picks were put to the firing squad and suffered the attacks from indignant fools calling thier character into question with absurdities.
> ...


You are exactly right. ACB took Roberts and made him useless.
Trump is wise beyond his years.

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Michael_Js said:


> My heart says Go Go Go!
> My brain says, nothing will come of this - I will not get my hopes up at all...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.





Smitty901 said:


> I hope your right. I am dam tired of fighting only to be stopped before it finished.


I think there is a sorta fuzzy line where some of us older folks sit.

Many just don't think bad change will come that quickly so why upset the apple cart. Live and enjoy the life you have left and let others worry about it.

Others are pissed that we (including me) could allow something like this to happen to our country...and we want to see some painful justice.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I hope today goes well for the case from Texas..


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

We're DOOMED!! SCOTUS rejects TX case.

https://www.foxnews.com/


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> We're DOOMED!! SCOTUS rejects TX case.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/


Unless something drastic happens in the next couple of days, the dark days of this Republic will start and be with us for more years than we can dream.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Short term fix to a long term problem..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd get behind a Seccessionist Movement.

There are already several prominent people talking about it, tonight Allen West (Chair of Texas GOP) is the latest.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I guess the Supreme Court said F your lawsuit and the constitution. Now what?


----------



## TenMileHunter (May 20, 2017)

Relax, we got this...

TMH

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I guess the Supreme Court said F your lawsuit and the constitution. Now what?


Until we can read the opinion, we don't really know what part of the Constitution they referenced.
The little snippit I read said that one state has no standing to challenge the laws of another state.

And, quite frankly, as a Southerner, I'm a strong supporter of states rights.
Wasn't your state the first to fire shots over states rights in 1861?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TenMileHunter said:


> Relax, we got this...


Let's assume his scenario plays out.
Let's assume it's all a setup to get Biden on the National Mall with all of his supporters in congress, businesses, and personal acquaintances.
Let's assume the Marines roll in and surround the National Mall, blocking off any and all exits.
They then proceed to arrest dozens to hundreds of people that did terrible things to get Biden to that stage.

What would that look like to half of the country, and the world?

We might like the idea of "getting the bad guys", but it will look like an outright coup d'etat.
The military will, by appearance, be removing a newly elected president.
Unless the military intelligence media game is an unstoppable force against the lies and fake news we know our "journalism" industry can roll out, and it's absolutely devastating in its proofs of corruption/fraud/child trafficking/etc... average people will not accept that what is happening is a good thing.
What are they going to do? Round up all of Biden's supporters who don't fall in line, and lock them up to prevent a revolt?

I dunno man... it doesn't sound like a long term solution that will end well.
It will look like a heavy-handed, militarized dictatorship defending its power.

I still don't want Biden as my president. I'd prefer all options be exhausted before this type of resolution is forced. And they damn well better have irrefutable evidence to support their actions, or I might just join the revolt against them for what they've done.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Until we can read the opinion, we don't really know what part of the Constitution they referenced.
> The little snippit I read said that one state has no standing to challenge the laws of another state.
> 
> And, quite frankly, as a Southerner, I'm a strong supporter of states rights.
> Wasn't your state the first to fire shots over states rights in 1861?


 If those laws violate the constitution. that is what the Supreme courts does. Case in mind Abortion . Gun rights ect. Civil rights , voting ?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Let's assume his scenario plays out.
> Let's assume it's all a setup to get Biden on the National Mall with all of his supporters in congress, businesses, and personal acquaintances.
> Let's assume the Marines roll in and surround the National Mall, blocking off any and all exits.
> They then proceed to arrest dozens to hundreds of people that did terrible things to get Biden to that stage.
> ...


I did not watch the video, but I totally agree with what you say.
The idea is so far fetched to begin with as to be unbelievable.

I could never see our military going along with it. But let's assume they did. The USA would be no better than a South American government of the 1960's where these things were regular occurances.

Would we want to give ANYONE dictatorial powers? The powers needed to do something like this? Especially a loose cannon like Trump?
Who else would be rounded up, as you so well point out?

I would not support this at all, and anyone who did would become an enemy of freedom and liberty, and therefore my enemy as well. 
And I mean "enemy" in every sense of the word. EVERY sense.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

So the communist take over despite irrefutable evidence of fraud in the election. And fraud that if they succeed will never end. 

What’s to be done? Accept and go on? Isn’t that how we got here in the first place with the liberal courts and corrupt politicians? Will we be like Venezuela in 15 years? 

I don’t have the answers but at some point it’s going to boil over.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Not sure if this link will work

https://rumble.com/embed/v96u9b/?pub=4

Dinesh explains it well.


----------

